# Membership Expiry



## Flatlander (Jul 14, 2005)

How can I know when my supporting membership is due for renewal?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2005)

At the moment, you have to ask.  I believe it does send out reminders, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 14, 2005)

So, may I ask?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2005)

6-14-2005

Let me guess...no emails huh?
Grr....systems just really bloody primative.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2005)

Call it Klingonware.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 14, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> 6-14-2005
> 
> Let me guess...no emails huh?
> Grr....systems just really bloody primative.


No, I received no e-mail.  No problem, I'll renew anyway. Thanks, Bob. :asian:


----------



## rutherford (Jul 15, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Call it Klingonware.



You are an honorless dog.  If this site ran on Klingon software, members who did not pay their dues on time would be taught a bloody lesson.  





Sorry.  The Klingon Programmer in me slipped out for a minute.  Excuse me while I go clean up the bodies of all these quality assurance people.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 17, 2005)

LOL>  I spent the weekend hanging out with the cool dudes from KAG and KAG Kanada.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> You are an honorless dog. If this site ran on Klingon software, members who did not pay their dues on time would be taught a bloody lesson.
> 
> Sorry. The Klingon Programmer in me slipped out for a minute. Excuse me while I go clean up the bodies of all these quality assurance people.







*SPEWS COCA-COLA FROM NOSTRILS ONTO VDU*


----------

